# Neuzeneus



## mia0815

Een kopje thee. Kaneel met honing.
Woorden schaatsen op het ijs. (wel moeilijk)
Kietelvechten in het gras.
Neuzeneus.

_Mevrouw Justien_ by Isabelle Desegher

Does Neuzeneus means nuzzle each other?

The character in the story is reminiscing  about the things she and her late husband used to do.
Please respond in English. Thank you.


----------



## jedna

I think she could mean 'to rub noses" caressing each other, rubbing each others noses, as an expression of tenderness/love


----------



## mia0815

Thank you! I got it.


----------



## eno2

I would go for nuzzle. Neuzeneus= one nose + another nose (rubbing) =neus aan neus.


----------



## jedna

Nuzzle, after van Dale Dutch-English dictionary:
1. snuffelen (sniff, nose about)
2. wroeten (rout, root, snout, slave (BE) )
3. (zich) nestelen: (nidify, settle, lodge, establish, nestle, nest)
4. (zich) vlijen: (laydown, arrange, put in order)
5. besnuffelen: ( nose at, sniff at, nose through)
*but:* de neuzen tegen elkaar wrijven - neuzeneus (see picture) = rub noses (after v Dale), and that's what I think the author meant.


----------



## eno2

Dat denk ik ook, precies.


----------



## jedna

eno2 said:


> Dat denk ik ook, precies.


Thanks for your confirmation, eno2.


----------

